# module java problème avec safari



## georgesfocke (14 Janvier 2013)

bonjour,

 j'utilise safari pour avoir accès a mes web cams , 

mais hier le navigateur n'averti que le module java est obsolète .
je télécharge la nouvelle version 7 update 11 proposée mais rien a faire module bloqué 

j'ai redémarré le mac  et réinstallé le module toujours bloqué ?? 

mon mac est de 2009 version 10.8.2  processeur 3,06 mhz 4Go

le plus étrange est que j'ai également un mac book pro de début 2012 et la ça fonctionne après installation??

quelqu'un a t'il une idée ?? 

merci, 
bien a vous,
georgesfocke


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

 regarde ici : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/258494/la-mise-a-jour-java-7-est-disponible


----------



## georgesfocke (14 Janvier 2013)

ok ça fonctionne , 
j'ai jeté a la poubelle  le plugin java dans via HD >bibliothèque >internetplug-ins .

redémarrer , réinstallé via http://www.java.com/en/download/mac_download.jsp

redémarrer et ça fonctionne extra 

merci


----------



## vazen (31 Janvier 2013)

Je viens de pratiquer exactement de la même manière et j'ai toujours "module bloqué" ? quelqu'un peut m'aider ? Merci.


----------

